# Internal Critique of Christian Worldview



## Don (Dec 29, 2004)

I've been thinking about this and have not encountered it yet. 

If you ask someone to do an internal critique of the Christian worldview, and they point out some inconsistency in the narrative of the birth of Jesus (or something similar). Then comment that since the Bible is God's word then there shouldn't be any inconsistency. 

How would you respond to this presuppositionally? Would you turn to something like Gleason Archer's Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2004)

Ask him what infallible standard he is using to critique Christianity.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2004)

However, and this has always bugged me, they might say that you are engaging in "special pleading." Paul or another presupp needs to help me with this one.


----------



## Don (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah I've thought about that. I guess it just seems like there would come a time when an explanation was needed.

[Edited on 29-12-2004 by Don]


----------



## Don (Dec 29, 2004)

I think i understand now. Thanks for the replies. 

Sometimes it seems the more I think the more I confuse myself!

[Edited on 29-12-2004 by Don]


----------

